# Topknot



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

I can't wait to put a cute little topknot into my little malti's hair but it won't quite fit. (She's only 11 weeks). When did you all put your pups first topknots in?











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my. I got Ace at 12 weeks and started right away so he would get use to it. I just today got my order from toplinepet.com. Loved it and it came super fast.


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

Headed to their website now!! Thank you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey came from his breeder with one in. He was 12 weeks, if you get them used to it while they are young, it's easier.


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

Her hair just seems so short up top. I'll give it a try tho. Let's see is little miss Yuki will sit still. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I put two tiny ones in Grace's hair when she came home.... to get her used to it, as well.

If you are going to do the topknot, do it now so they get used to it. Create a routine so when they are older they know to be still for you 

You might not get a ton of hair in the bands, but it's the practice! Just be sure to watch her, and remove the bands, right now while so young, before you leave her unattended.

You can google 12 week Maltese and there are many photos of babies with topknots


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> I put two tiny ones in Grace's hair when she came home.... to get her used to it, as well.
> 
> If you are going to do the topknot, do it now so they get used to it. Create a routine so when they are older they know to be still for you
> 
> ...


I am going to do just that. Thank you for the info!! To google I go 🏃💨


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's a pic of Dewey the second or third week after I got him. His topknot looks like he's a little unicorn!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

12 weeks


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

OMG!!!! Now I'm getting puppy fever.


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Here's a pic of Dewey the second or third week after I got him. His topknot looks like he's a little unicorn!


That pic is adorable!! I tried my best to put one in Yuki's hair yesterday. I put it up pretty high so the hair above her eye (eyebrows I guess) still hangs down. I'm nervous I'll pull it too tight


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> 12 weeks


Thanks for the inspiration. It was a time trying to get her to sit still long enough to do it but here's what I got


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

samanthas004 said:


> Thanks for the inspiration. It was a time trying to get her to sit still long enough to do it but here's what I got


that is good :thumbsup: Let her used to it and then you will style her hair as you like LoL


----------



## Artbythecreek (Apr 16, 2013)

Here's another. Corrina 13 weeks


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Here's a pic of Dewey the second or third week after I got him. His topknot looks like he's a little unicorn!


 Oh my goodness! that photo is so cute! unicorns do exisit they do!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You guys amaze me! They are all so beautiful. I am lucky my husband lets me dress Boo and I don't want to push it with a top knot . He is already teasing me that i am letting his ears get long -he calls him the little dutch boy.


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

After bath time today I gave it another try. This time she sat still and I feel like I was able to get more hair into the band. I think she looks adorable but I'm a little paranoid that her eyes may me pulled a little too tight.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

samanthas004 said:


> After bath time today I gave it another try. This time she sat still and I feel like I was able to get more hair into the band. I think she looks adorable but I'm a little paranoid that her eyes may me pulled a little too tight.
> View attachment 166866
> 
> 
> ...


Aaahh!! She's so cute!! I think her topknot looks adorable on her :wub:


----------

